# Trash



## JWilson (Jul 21, 2008)

I was scouting a WMA in north GA over the weekend and found orange ribbion tied to a bounch of trees marking a trail. Why do poeple have to do that and leave it up. Take it down know I know where someone's honey hole is thanks. Good luck finding your way back in there I marked it on my GPS.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 21, 2008)

JWilson said:


> I was scouting a WMA in north GA over the weekend and found orange ribbion tied to a bounch of trees marking a trail. Why do poeple have to do that and leave it up. Take it down know I know where someone's honey hole is thanks. Good luck finding your way back in there I marked it on my GPS.


----------



## win280 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why must you steal my  ribbons.


----------



## debo (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess you could call it the honey hole. But watch were you walk, and don;t pick the white & brown flowers they stink.


----------



## stev (Jul 23, 2008)

geek ribbons


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 23, 2008)

people leave them up all the time on Piedmont National Wildlife Refuge and it looks bad when you drive by.
It is against the law to do it on the Refuge land.


----------



## jinx0760 (Aug 22, 2008)

*What do the ribbons mean??*

I have always assumed the ribbons I find are "honey holes"  aka port-o-lets.  I usually find a spot near these ribbons and "do my business".

Isn't that really what they're for?


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 22, 2008)

I use them to lead other hunters AWAY from my honey hole.


----------



## Xzuatl (Aug 22, 2008)

DCHunter said:


> I use them to lead other hunters AWAY from my honey hole.



+1


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 22, 2008)

I always just move them and send em in a nother direction.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 12, 2008)

Xzuatl said:


> +1




+ 2


----------



## big head (Oct 15, 2008)

*ribbons*

Sounds like you were at Berry College!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 16, 2008)

some college has been all over in groups taking cords. to produce some sort of soft ware for a mapping program. it was in the local paper a month or so ago here in rabun county. i noticed some ribbons tied up on trails in Warwoman WMA.


----------

